# Did paprika make me sick?



## ibdoer (Mar 7, 2010)

I have been pretty good lately. 1-2 solid BM's a day. Last night my fiance made some grilled chicken with salad. She makes it all the time. Half hour later I had quite an episode in the bathroom. Cramping, smelly gas, diarrhea, mucus. I felt a little better about 2 hours later. Still feel a bit weird today but had a pretty solid BM this morning. She says "the only thing I put in different was paprika".
   Then it hit me. Last year, way before any issues with Crohn's, I was eating at her sister house. She had made some Cuban style steak which has alot of paprika in it. That night I had gone home early due to flu like symptoms and multiple episodes of diarrhea. 
   So could it be the paprika? Its the only common demoninator I found. And no one else got sick.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 7, 2010)

There is a food allergy to Paprika but its rare. Perhaps you are allergic to it because you have similar symptoms.

# Nausea
# Vomiting
# Diarrhea 
etc. Click on *More symptoms
http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/f/food_allergy_paprika/intro.htm

Although, keep in mind that if you used to be able to eat something all the time doesn't matter when it comes to a flare up.


----------



## D Bergy (Mar 7, 2010)

It is not unheard of to get Salmonella poisoning from Paprika, but I have heard of no recent outbreaks.  It would be really unlucky to run into it twice, so maybe it is an allergy.

I can't eat Onions, or Malt.  Who ever heard of that?

Dan


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 7, 2010)

Onions can create gas but I've never heard of anything having to do with malt. That's new news to me. No malt balls or malt shakes? Devastating! 

ibdoer, you could check to see if its the paprika by having a little and see what happens. If its an allergy you should have some sort of reaction. I'd be careful doing it though because some of the symptoms could be breathing problems and you don't want to put your life in dander. Perhaps ask your doctor what they think and if there's a way to test for the allergy in their office.


----------



## ibdoer (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm new to this and just starting to figure this stuff out.


----------



## kasper87 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ibdoer, Hey there! I dont think paprika was the culprit. What did you eat that papirka was put on?


----------



## imisspopcorn (Mar 7, 2010)

Certain things give me nausea..esp. some barbeque sauces. You could always sprinkle some paprika on a plain white rice to see if that was the culprit?


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Mar 7, 2010)

IBDoer Of all that you ate, chicken can be gassy but the worst is salad.  I put my bet on that!


----------



## Bgrl (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, you could have a paprika allergy. This allergy can cause diarrhea, vomiting, headaches, asthma, swelling of the throat, and hives. Paprika allergy is a true food allergy, with possible serious risks. I would not recommend "testing" yourself with this food; at the very least keep Benedryl and and Epi-pen nearby. Symptoms can mimic some of those in Crohn's disease. Paprika is insidious in our modern processed American grocery store and restaurant foods. Try eliminating foods from your diet that include ingredients such as "spices, natural spices, spice extractives, oleoresin of paprika" and "natural food coloring". Also, Indian, Ethiopian, Hungarian foods, and American barbecue, rotisserie chicken, most prepared mustards, crab substitute, and fake lobster to name a few. Paprika is from a pepper, and many people who are allergic to it can also have problems with red, yellow or green peppers, with milder symptoms. I was misdiagnosed with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) for years before I figured out I was allergic to paprika and peppers. Also, some who have this allergy also are allergic to mace (a spice used in baking and cooking).


----------



## Volcano (Sep 14, 2013)

What else was in the meal? What did you eat up to 5 hours prior?


----------

